# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  رموز جديده للمسن ,,

## اروجة قلب ابوها

*منقولييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييين* 


*لعيونكم حبايبي* 
*تحيااااااااااااتي*

----------


## كبرياء

*يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلرٍمٍـوٍزٍ آلگشُـوٍوٍخٍـيًـهُـ .. 
رٍغٌَـمٍـ أنٍـيًـ مٍـآ أحِـبُـ آلگبُـآآرٍ صِـأيًـرٍيًـنٍـ مٍـخٍـبُـوٍليًـنٍـ ذِيًـلآ .. هُـعُـ حِـلوٍيًـنٍـ .. 
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ . .
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
گبُـرٍيًـآء
*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

حلووووووووووووووين .,.

يسلموو يالغلا .. 

والله يعطيك الف عاافيه ..

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

> *يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلرٍمٍـوٍزٍ آلگشُـوٍوٍخٍـيًـهُـ ..* 
> *رٍغٌَـمٍـ أنٍـيًـ مٍـآ أحِـبُـ آلگبُـآآرٍ صِـأيًـرٍيًـنٍـ مٍـخٍـبُـوٍليًـنٍـ ذِيًـلآ ..* 
> *هُـعُـ حِـلوٍيًـنٍـ .. 
> يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ . .
> لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
> گبُـرٍيًـآء**
> *



 

*يسلمو عالمرور اختي*

*نورتي الصفحه بتواجدك*


*تحيااااااااااتي*

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

> حلووووووووووووووين .,.
> 
> يسلموو يالغلا ..  
> 
> والله يعطيك الف عاافيه ..
> 
> 
> الااحلى تواجدك ,,
> 
> ...

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يسلمو اروجه 
مشكورة ما تقصري 


 
عاااااد هذي بالذات بنت اختي بتعجبها وااااايد 
لانها عندها حركه هي اتسويها مثل الرمز  
وتقول ( ولا ذره هههه )  فضحتها هههه 

عن جد حلوووين 

لا عدمناك 
وننتظر المزيد ان وجد

----------


## حيدرية الخُطى

اللهم صلِ على محمد وـآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..

يـ س ـلمو غنآتي ـأروج ،ـه ..~

ربي يعطي ،ـكِ ـألف عآفيه حبووبهـ ..~

موفق ،ـه

----------


## hope

روووووووعه 

تم اللطش

يسلموو حبيبتي 
ع الطرح ...


لاعدمناااك 

تحياتي

----------


## روحانيات

يسلموووووووووووو خيتو 
يعطيك الف عافيه.. 
وما ننحرم من جديدك...

----------


## زهرة الوفاء

ووااووز
رووعه 
ثانكس

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اروجة قلب أبوها*

*رموووووووز رووعه يعطيك ربي ألف عاافيه*

*سيتم اللطش ،،،*

*ماانحرم جديدك حبووبه* 

*سلامي*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

روعه حدهم 

ثانكس

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

> يسلمو اروجه 
> 
> مشكورة ما تقصري  
> 
>  
> عاااااد هذي بالذات بنت اختي بتعجبها وااااايد 
> لانها عندها حركه هي اتسويها مثل الرمز 
> وتقول ( ولا ذره هههه ) فضحتها هههه  
> عن جد حلوووين  
> ...



 
*الله يخليها لك* 
*يسلمو عالمرور اللطيف*

*الااحلى مرورك* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وـآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..
> 
> يـ س ـلمو غنآتي ـأروج ،ـه ..~
> 
> ربي يعطي ،ـكِ ـألف عآفيه حبووبهـ ..~
> 
> موفق ،ـه



 

*الله يسلمك اختي*


*نوررتي بتواجدك ماعدمته*

*تحياتي*

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

> روووووووعه 
> 
> تم اللطش
> 
> يسلموو حبيبتي 
> ع الطرح ...
> 
> 
> لاعدمناااك 
> ...



 
 
*عليكي بالعافيه على لطشتك*

*الله يسلمك ويعافيك*


*تحياتي*

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

> يسلموووووووووووو خيتو
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه.. 
> 
> وما ننحرم من جديدك...



 

*الله يسلمك ,,*


*نورتي*


*تحياتي*

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

> ووااووز
> رووعه 
> ثانكس



 

 
*يسلمو اخوي عالمرور*


*تحياتي*

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

> *اروجة قلب أبوها* 
> *رموووووووز رووعه يعطيك ربي ألف عاافيه* 
> *سيتم اللطش ،،،* 
> *ماانحرم جديدك حبووبه*  
> 
> *سلامي*



 

الااروع تواجدك ,,


عليك بالعافيه حلالك الطشي


تحياتي

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

> روعه حدهم 
> 
> ثانكس



 


*الااروع مرورك حبابه*


*تحياتي*

----------


## حلاااا

يسلمو حبيبتي اروجــه على الرموز الأكثر من روعه لاعدمناك
نحن بانتظار جديدك المميز  :embarrest:

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

> يسلمو حبيبتي اروجــه على الرموز الأكثر من روعه لاعدمناك
> نحن بانتظار جديدك المميز



 
 
*يسلمو غناتي ,,*

*نورتي صفحتي بمرورك الحلو واللطيف*


*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكورة 
حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين
مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

> مشكورة 
> حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين
> مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة



 

*مشكورة على المرور ,,*


*يعطيك العافيه*

*تحياااتي*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

يسلموا على الرموز الحلوين

----------


## نور الوجود

مشكوره جد روعه.

----------

